# More views from Indian Hammocks Park, Miami



## Zeabned (Sep 27, 2008)

Joggers' Path: Indian Hammocks Park, MIami:








Landscaping arrangement, same venue:


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 29, 2008)

Once again: 1024 px width is a tad too wide for web-showing, we suggest you resize your pics to 800px wide maximum, so every viewer, even those with older screens, can see the whole picture without the need to scroll.

These look like they have a lot more potential of only a tiny bit of pp were applied.


----------



## jv17 (Sep 29, 2008)

well i suggest you to use picnik.com so that you can edit your pic..because those pictures doesn't have life and it would be better to use some effects on it..


----------

